# Should I buy a 2005-2006 GTO, period?



## ieatpain (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a bit of a lengthy question hoping to get a pretty thorough answer.

So for the past year or so i have been debating whether or not to get a GTO, preferably the 6.0L with the 6-speed (i would never consider the auto). i have never had the chance to test drive one or even look at one as I am in Alaska and there has been maybe 2 for sale over the past year. I will probably fly down to Seattle to buy one and drive it back. My main concerns is how it will perform compared to the car i have now, a 2009 Cobalt SS Turbo (has coils and Pilot Super Sports, downpipe, intake, and meth injection with 24 psi of boost). I know the GTO has significantly more power but ive seen some aggressively tuned cobalts with similar mods as myself having little trouble keeping up with stock GTOs. Anyway, where i know the GTO will have problems comparing is in handling. my first plans after buying one would be to do some weight reduction (i have researched this a bit) and throw a set of coils and nice tires on there as well. i have autocrossed the cobalt quite a bit and put some pretty good times down and i want to know if the GTO with those mods could even come close to what the SS can do(i realize its roughly 800 pounds more). if not at autocross then at least in every day street driving.

another thing, i am in alaska and i WILL be driving this in the snow. I have an AWD charger and Mini van that i could use for the more severe conditions but for the most part this will be my daily driver all year round. how do GTOs handle in snow with serious winter tires? i can whip around a car pretty good in the snow and the cobalt is easily one of the worst FWD cars ive experienced for winter driving (very light and floaty feeling). id imagine the weight of the GTO can keep it pretty planted in the snow, ive seen a few guys with Challengers here drive them all year even in a few inches of snow.

basically, how good of a performer is the GTO in the real world? how does it drive and handle (understeer/oversteer, braking)? does it respond well to driver inputs? road feel? reliability? driver confidence when really pushing the car?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off the GTO is a GT car, a touring car. Yes many have used it for all auto purposes but it's shining points are its driving comfort and its raw power. It handles OK after you spend a bunch on suspension but with it's weight it's never going to out-corner smaller, lighter cars. It drags OK but once again with its weight and IRS back end it's hard to launch. For performance the front end is what needs weight reduction. That would be sad as a tin can GTO would take away what makes it a great GT car.

I live in W. Michigan and we get more snow than most of Alaska so I'm very used to driving RWD vehicles over the last 45 years in the snow. I could do it with my goat but I don't as it is fairly poor with RWD and wide tires that act like skis not to mention I don't want it to rust out and head for the junk yard. 

I love my GTO but I'm not looking to beat everybody and even then I've spent more on upgrading it than what it now costs to buy one. It's not a cost effective car. Outside the basic engine itself (and not even the accessories like alternator, headers, radiator, etc) parts are very expensive. Shifters $400ish, headers $1,000ish and body parts and little stuff hard to find or not available anymore from GM. It is a true orphan. Fender benders are totalled by insurance companies. As prices fell younger drivers came along and they are getting totalled a lot. There are maybe 20,000 left in the entire country.

In short if you love the car like I do and keep it for a hobby or just want to get one and run it into the junk yard without upgrading much it's a great car. For a DD there are many cars better that won't cost as much to own.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

svede has given a great over view of the "new" GTO...mine is a low mileage car I bought new after sitting on a dealers lot (actually in his collection) for a year...it has been fun but it is not my daily driver...

I had considered making it my daily driver until it's first November and taking a slow turn in light icy/sleet conditions and having the back end come around on me...it was at that point I decided to have other choices for bad weather.

I still like mine and take it out for the comfort and power...not trying to beat anyone here either but it will get up and go which puts a big smile on my face...I've yet to replace much of anything on mine but for regular service items...

the torque and rear drive dynamics should be different than you are used to with a high powered front driver even with an LSD...gas economy shouldn't be totally terrible with stick...my A4 does poorly around town but I don't care as I have other choices available for higher economy...

...good luck with your choice.

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My situation is very similar to siversport's. It's never been my daily driver. Has been modded (long tube headers, intake, tune, suspension work, shifter, etc.) and then basically de-modded (removed the headers and intake in favor of stock). Have not experienced the basic GTO problems since mine spend so little time on the road and has had the problem areas in the suspension dealt with. I also have other transportation choices for economy, luxury, hauling things, etc; the GTO is my semi-occasional fun car.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had mine since new and it's never been a daily driver. I would never drive it in snow, for any number of reasons. As stated in the previous posts, it's intended purpose was not as a sports car or racer, and without some suspension upgrades, handles like the touring car it was designed to be. You may buy one for the use you've stated for use in AL and love it, but it wouldn't be my choice if I were in your shoes.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

The day I bought my GTO I had to drive it in the snow. It had the original summer tires on so it wasn't very fun. 

I don't run the GTO after the temps go below 50, but I do know people who daily drive their GTOs in all sorts of weather. With a set of Blizzaks and common sense driving the car can negotiate the snow.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

If I were in alaska I would buy an evo or sti. They have less power but won't be traction limited. I really like my GTO and it was a good all arounder when stock. After I modded it I had to buy another car for a daily. You said that you wanna do weight reduction and suspension but be careful how far you go. It is a GT car and I completely ruined this on mine. 
To answer your last questions : It is a good performer; it drives and handles very well (it understeers, but this is how most cars are set anyways); brakes are good for street driving; response to driver input is good for its weight (on mine i dropped 400lbs and changed the whole suspension so its great now); road feel and confidence when really pushing it is very good with some suspension mods (stock radius rods were scary); Reliability is good and its very easy to work on it.
And it is one of the best bangs for the money. The performance is similar to the new mustang, camaro and chalanger and you can get a goat for around 10k.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine I ordered from factory and waited for it. At time of order I ordered the full SAP for installation at delivery. While many had a disdain for the SAP I wanted something different. It's never seen ice or snow and it was driven in rain when I got caught in it or driven it to National events. 

The 2005 SAP is the ONLY SAP that came with all the parts as an entire kit. The 2004 SAP only had a few parts, the 2006 SAP kit omitted the recessed grilles and rear deck spoiler as included in the entire kit. So the 2005 SAP is the only unique FULL kit with all the parts included. 

As the years have progressed so has the interest in the SAP. My 2005 nests in its own garage and driven on occasion. Realizing some parts would be a hot commodity down the road I have in storage a set of SAP grilles New in box a set of lug covers in their bag along with some other odds and ends exclusive to the car. 

The new gen GTO is more popular now than it was when they came out. Kids are now getting these because they are now affordable. Unfortunately many don't know how to handle the car and we read their escapades in posts and see pictures.

Many lambasted this car, those torching the car have never gotten a chance to drive them. Some I know who lambasted the car drove one and now own one. People have to get over the "It's not a real GTO" hogwash.

Should you get a 2005-2006 GTO? Why not? Only drawback is..... the history of the car. You do not want one that was trashed or modded out hap haphazardly. If the car was tuned buyer really beware. My advice on that is to make sure that tune can be unlocked and talk to the programmer who did the tune if possible....... Many go from a front wheel drive with no gusto to this car with no experience on its power or capability then they take pics of it and write how someone made them wreck it...... don't let that be you.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I purchased my 05 M6 from a friend and took over the payments. At the time it wasn't driven much at all and he wanted his garage back. It had 70K miles on it and bone stock and in great condition. I paid roughly $10K for it and since I've had it (going on 5 years) its been my DD to and from work. Great as a DD!! I've upgraded suspension and added bolt-ons. Like Jerry said, its not the fastest car on the street, but it is underestimated ALLOT. I don't take it to the track or dog it for the simple fact that it is a fast dying breed and parts are $$$$. I get allot of compliments on the shape its in, which leads to what was said earlier about the prices falling and younger drivers running them into the ground.


----------



## ieatpain (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys and sorry for my late response. I gave it some thought and I decided the GTO is forsure the car that I want. Evos and WRXs/STIs are a dime a dozen here in alaska and i am disgusted everytime i see one now. The newer Camaros are too big and mustangs are too common. The GTO is a bit of a sleeper in my opinion and not many people know what they are up here nor are there many up here (part of the reason i got the SS was because they are pretty rare and will spank 90% of the cars up here once tuned). The GTO seems to have a good combination of power and comfort and seems to be a solidly built car. Now im just waiting to sell my car and fly down somewhere on the west coast to find one, hopefully before it snows.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

After reading everyone's input, there are some great suggestions and valid points. You should definitely consider everyone's input before you completely settle on the GTO. Look at all possibilities. What about a Cadillac STS AWD with the V8? Just a suggestion. The reason I'm saying look for something else is because the GTO is not the best snow car. 400hp rear wheel drive is not a good combo for snow/ice. These damn cars are so torquey they spin the wheels so easy on slick surfaces. It's a great car, but not for Alaska (unless you drive it only in good weather)This is just my opinion, trying to help you out based on my experiences. Oh, and as mentioned in other posts. You WILL have to do suspension work to one if its never had it done previously.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

I purchased 2005 6M GTO, in may of this year. I gotta say I am totally impressed with its road manners, the car was lowered 1" all the way around using king springs, the car feels like it could go 200 MPH. amazing! Yeah buy one you will love it!


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

I have had my 05 IBM M6 since 06. Bought it used with 2600 miles on it. I now have 167k miles on it. I guess you could say it is my DD. I love this car. I drive it everywhere and enjoy the hell out of it. Did the normal suspension work on it this summer. Stock otherwise except for SAP grilles and whale tail spoiler. I bought it like that. I would highly recommend this car. Put Continental DSW tires on it and drive year round. I live in Northern Virginia. Winter weather here sucks. Ice and sleet. Have a 4WD truck for bad weather. I strongly believe in enjoying my car now, not as a trailer queen and not 30 years from now. I have old cars and they have lost their appeal after having my GTO. Any new replacement car will have some BIG shoes to fill. Good luck.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't daily drive mine but I love it. I only run drag radials but it still handles pretty well with the coilovers.


----------



## ieatpain (Aug 26, 2014)

having trouble with the quoting thing but @brendan4862 "Look at all possibilities. What about a Cadillac STS AWD with the V8? Just a suggestion. The reason I'm saying look for something else is because the GTO is not the best snow car" 

While an sts would be nice, im looking for a manual. I probably wont drive it all winter as I have an AWD charger i can drive for when the conditions get really bad and will probably only take the GTO out when the roads are dry (which actually isnt that rare here as roads are plowed immediately after it snows). ive evaluated just about every car in my price range that is just as or faster than what i currently have and the GTO just seems right.


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

i've used my '05 and now '06 GTO as daily drivers from day one. living in Chicago i see plenty of snow. i've run summer only/winter - Blizzak tires and with responsible driving snow up to a couple of inches are manageable as i find the traction control works quite well.


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

pull the rip cord, i did, & i haven't regretted it. the GTO is always leaves me smiling.


----------

